
Travel Meets Commerce – Global P2P Shopping -“Grabr: Unlocking the World” - isaiahd
http://www.grabr.io
======
isaiahd
Grabr is the first peer-to-peer service that utilizes travel to bridge the gap
in the global shopping market. Shoppers now have access to goods that are
widely unavailable or expensive in their country and travelers are able to use
the extra room in their suitcase to earn money while making amazing new
friends in our international Grabr community on their travels.

------
ranopano
is this working? sounds like a good idea, but how do you expect to get
traction?

